# How to select and view rejected images



## aster (Dec 13, 2010)

How to select rejected images for viewing prior to deleting?
Right now, when I choose delete confirmation dialog window appears and image thumbnails are presented but opening for viewing is not supported.


----------



## aster (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry for giving up too soon - I just thought all to be present on Filters Toolbar.
But I just found this option in Library Menu under Select by Flag.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 13, 2010)

Aster,

The filter is actually present in two more places:
1) Attribute Filter in the Filter Bar:



2) Quick Filters above the Film Strip (you might have to click the word "Filter" if you don't see the filter criteria):


Beat


----------



## aster (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for replies.
1. I must admit, that I lost what I found and easy only may seem easy - Now Library Menu under Select by Flag is dimmed out and selecting only rejected photos isn't available.

Any idea why this menu is dimmed out?
I have checked all possible views but no change.

2. Beat - I checked yours 2 additional options but I didn't see there "select rejected".

Thanks!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 19, 2010)

Click on the Flag in with the X in it from the three presented.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 19, 2010)

View attachment 92Aster,



aster said:


> Thanks for replies.
> 1. I must admit, that I lost what I found and easy only may seem easy - Now Library Menu under Select by Flag is dimmed out and selecting only rejected photos isn't available.
> 
> Any idea why this menu is dimmed out?
> I have checked all possible views but no change.



The selection is only available when "Enable Filters (Ctrl-L)" is active:




aster said:


> 2. Beat - I checked yours 2 additional options but I didn't see there "select rejected".
> 
> Thanks!



The 3 flags you see in the filter bars mean "selected", "unflagged" and "rejected", and they are cumulative (meaning if you click "selected" AND "rejected", you'll see the slected and the rejected photos, but not the unflagged ones):


I hope the screen shots show a little better this time, I made them real big now (Victoria won't like me ).

Beat


----------

